# Crappie bite is on!!!



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

The crappies are hitting in the MWCD lakes. I have been catching several nice crappie (9-12") every time I go out. Last night I stopped counting at 15 fish....must have caught about 25 or so in 20 minutes. Larger ones seem to bee at the 6-12 fow range and the smaller ones are very shallow and close tot the bank.


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

Any hints to what lake?


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Crappie-Joe said:


> Any hints to what lake?


the MWCD lakes.....is what he said.

All lakes are on......just gotta put in the time. I haven't been finding them close to the bank, but that 6-12 ft range has been holding up pretty good.

I hit tappan today but found the fish in 15-20 ft of water holding 10-13 ft down.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Minnows or plastics?


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

plastics. I never use live bait unless Im fishing for perch or through the ice.


----------

